# Live Argonite Reef Sand in a Freshwater Aquarium?



## mariannel (Apr 11, 2009)

About two months or so ago, we decided to switch from gravel to sand in our freshwater aquarium. We changed part of the water, and added Live Argonite Reef sand. Being beginner aquarium owners, we used this sand in our freshwater tank. A few fish died, and we thought it might have been because of higher nitrite levels at the time. Because of this, we did not add any fish since, but now the testing is showing that nitrite levels are normal. We are considering adding some fish. However, my GH and KH tests were abnormally high, and I was wondering if this might be due to the sand. If it is, what do you recommend we do? Switch to a saltwater or brackish tank, or remove the sand? Or maybe keep it as is but choose a specific type of fish that can handle this? If so, which type should we get? Any advice?

Thank you,

Marianne


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Your not really suppost to put saltwater things in freshwater. The live sand is probably already dead so no need to switch to brackish or salt.
I would loose the live sand. you could keep gravel or sand(not live) in there. Just want to know, what types of fish are in there and how many gallons is your fishtank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Marianne, and welcome.

FishFeak95 has correctly answered the sand issue. I'm concerned about nitrite levels being "normal", wondering if you're actually meaning nitrate. Before we can suggest where to go next, we need some info on your water and what you'd like in the way of an aquarium.

Could you clarify the nitrite--is it nitrate or nitrite, and what was the reading. And did you test for ammonia (which may have been the cause of the fish death, combined with the sand). And what are the gH and kH readings. Also, we need to know what these readings are for your tap water (assuming you intend to use tap water in the aquarium, otherwise what are the readings for the water you intend to use before it goes into the aquarium). Also, what is the pH of your water source.

I agree with FishFreak95, the sand should go, and we need to know the answer to his questions.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Adding live reef sand to a freshwater tank is going to cause ammonia/nitrite spikes as all the live bacteria in the sand die off. Reef sand is going to make your GH and KH high as it is usually contains crushed shell and coral. This will not go away unless the sand is removed.

As mentioned above saltwater things should not go in freshwater.


----------

